# New bow build for Vern!  FINISHED!!!!



## Apex Predator (May 14, 2009)

I was excited for Vern when he said what he wanted.  He really liked the figured bubinga board I posted, and wanted to combine it with a birdseye maple riser.  Wow!  I've hardly been able to contain myself, while awaiting my supplies.  I have broken ground on this fine longbow!  She will be a 66" long straight profile longbow and draw in the low 60s at 28.  Due to the draw weight, I decided to laminate a hickory I-beam down the center of the riser.  I'm still waiting for him to let me know whether he prefers the flat grain or edge grain bubinga.  Here are both side by side.  The flat grain is normally called waterfall bubinga, and the edge grain I'm not sure about, but will have a wavy look.  These lams will be much more brilliant under glass!







First I have to build the riser.  I laminated it last night.  After cleaning it up, I cut out and feather the fadeouts.
















I think the wood combo will be absolutely stunning!

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o203/Apex-Predator/Bow%20Building
/05-14-09-4.jpg


----------



## Stickbow (May 14, 2009)

Marty,
That looks awesome! I am so excited I am about to burst.  I really love that piece of Birdseye you selected for the riser, lots of eyes. I am leaning towards the waterfall (flat) bubinga. Can't wait to watch her develop and especially shoot her. Anxiously awaiting the next installment.

Vern


----------



## ky_longbow (May 14, 2009)

thats gonna be a looker for sure !


----------



## dpoole (May 14, 2009)

I like the wavey.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 14, 2009)

that Birdseye maple is going to look awesome, 
Great start on the new bow


----------



## F1Rocket (May 14, 2009)




----------



## short stop (May 14, 2009)

gotta  say ..   all this  bow making  is   about to  push me over the  edge ..


     I look forward  forward  to another   online  lesson  ... These Pic  step by steps  are  great .


     *   dont  be suprised if yall see me   wandering around   with a  homemade stick  soon .. Its  about the only  mt  I have left  to  climb . Im  not afraid  to tackle  one  of these  critters .
 Bow making  looks   very  addictive   ...lol   my kinda poison...


----------



## Apex Predator (May 15, 2009)

Last nite I had to attend my daughter's school sports banquet, and this morning I had to hit the  gym!  I did find time to build a jig to cut my lam butt tapers for joining two into one.


----------



## dpoole (May 15, 2009)

these build alongs are great !!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 15, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I had to hit the  gym!


----------



## fountain (May 15, 2009)

apex--can you send me some pics to show me the difference in birdseye and curly maple?  i think i may have them confused--but now sure.  i think that is what i want in the pics above---it looks like little fish scales, but stands out very nice when the sealer is on and all finished!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (May 15, 2009)

fountain said:


> apex  i think that is what i want in the pics above---it looks like little fish scales, but stands out very nice when the sealer is on and all finished!!!



YEP those are the "eyes"


----------



## BigJim Bow (May 15, 2009)

The darker the wood next to the birdseye, the more it shows up. Normally not that special on its own when compared to a lot of the exotics, but put it next to something dark and WOW!
I am making myself a new bow (can't help it). Some of you seen the first one at the shoot I had in Albany. Gaboon Ebony riser with spalted Birdseye maple accent stripe and limb vaneers and Impala overlays. I hated parting with the last one but it didn't make weight and someone else wanted it more than I did.
What you've got there Apex looks like a good combo.

Bigjim


----------



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2009)

I think you are referring to tiger maple.  There are so many different names for figured maple, it's hard to know what someone is referring to.  Go to this site and check out the woods.  I think that what they call figured maple is what I would consider curly or tiger maple.  http://www.gilmerwood.com/boards_maple_unique.htm


----------



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2009)

Yesterday I built a quick little jig for sanding lam butts for joining into one piece before lay-up.  Here is the jig.






I use a good CA glue to join the lams.  Then I sand them down.











The lams need cleaning up along the edge as well.  I use a 220 grit sandpaper to knock off the splinters.  These will get in between the lams during glue-up otherwise.











Cutting the glass with my handy, dandy Dremel.






Last, but not least for today, my log book.  I take notes on everything I think is pertinent.  All my build specs get taken from here and the data is entered into an excel spread sheet.  Looking at the spread sheet enables me to select the ingrediants for subsequent bow builds.


----------



## fountain (May 16, 2009)

yup--its the birds eye that i want!!!  besides looks, is it any better or worse than other woods?  i am going off of a shafer slivertip longbow that i shot in culloden at the state shoot that looked awesome!


----------



## robert carter (May 17, 2009)

If I ain`t mistaken a fellow told me that birdseye was actually caused by worms in the tree. i once had a Matlock Longbow with birdseye veneers and it was mighty purty.

   You fellows are bragging on how purty these Apex Predators are BUT...what matters first and formost to me is they are shooters. They hit where your looking and they are quiet.The one I have is a straight limb bow and it throws an arrow faster than either of the Hill bows I`ve hunted with and I was pleased with them.

   My bows are tools for killing and I actually prefer them not to be purty that way I don`t feel bad when I have to whack a briar out of the way or tap a snake on the head...My Apex bow is at its finest now...its got mud and blood on it.lol.RC


----------



## C.J. Pearson (May 18, 2009)

Amen Robert. Mine is black glass and bloodwood riser. A simple looking bow but a great shooter


----------



## DePhil (May 18, 2009)

From Wikipedia:

Bird's eye maple is usually a sugar maple (Acer saccharum) found in mature hemlock stands. Hemlock dominated forests create unfavorable conditions for other plant competitors by increasing soil pH and consuming a high percentage of available sun light. The swirling grain and "birds eye" features found in bird's eye maple can be attributed to hormonal responses within the maple. In an effort to capture more light during the elongation/ bud breaking period, the maple will desperately produce new shoots. Low soil pH and a sugar deficit within the maple cause the tree to abort the new growth. The aborted new growth leaves tiny knots ("bird's eyes") in the tree which become covered up by the next year's growth ring.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 18, 2009)

I finally got this one glued up.  It went pretty well.  Here is some eye candy.  I decided to use flat grain for the bows back and edge grain for the belly.  

Tomorrow I will profile the limbs and start shaping the riser.


----------



## dutchman (May 18, 2009)

robert carter said:


> You fellows are bragging on how purty these Apex Predators are BUT...what matters first and formost to me is they are shooters. They hit where your looking and they are quiet.



I can attest to that! I am very fond of mine!

Nice looking bow, Marty. Can't wait to see it finished up.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 18, 2009)

Dang it marty...
Now I am gonna have to get me another one!

I'm tellin you guys, for the price, the looks, and the shootability There is Not a Better Deal out there right now!!


----------



## Stickbow (May 19, 2009)

Oh wow! She's looking good! I cant wait till she's done and I can shoot her.  Awesome job Marty!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 19, 2009)

This morning I marked a centerline and profiled the limbs.  I start by marking the exact center of the riser.  Then I stretch a line over the bows back.  When the line bisects the riser mark, and the string is as close to center on each limb tip as I can get it, I mark the tips.  I then measure my tip width and mark it.  I normally will start with about 5/8" width on the tips.  I draw straight lines from a point 3" outside the fades to each width mark on the tips.  Now I take it to my belt sander and take off the sides of the limbs to the line.  Next I cut in rough string nocks to check weight and alignment.  This is where I had to notify the "next of kin"!  I'll update you folks when I hear back from Vern.


----------



## Bowana (May 19, 2009)

Looks great Marty!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!

The problem I had yesterday is that I missed weight.  I was shooting for 60-65@28, and judging from the first stringing, I was only gonna make 53-54#!  This is only the second maple cored bow that I have made.  Most have been action-boo.  I really don't know what happened, but after talking to Vern, he told me that he wouldn't mind me cutting it down to 64" at all.  

Any way, last night I cut her down and she should finish around 61@28 now.  I also laminated the tip and riser overlays.  The riser overlay is birds-eye, and the tips are bone.  I love the look of the bone against the red lams!  Here are the tips progressing from glue up to almost finished.  I noticed a tiny crack in the bevel of the bone tip, which I filled with thin CA.  It won't cause any problem, and probably won't be noticeable at all.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 20, 2009)

WOW- those limbtip overlays are COOL !


----------



## Apex Predator (May 21, 2009)

For today's installment, we have riser shaping!  Getting closer folks!


----------



## robert carter (May 21, 2009)

Another fine bow in the making.

    For one of you fellas about to get a bow I have the perfect one in mind. If my wife even thought I was thinking this I`d get hit with a pot.

  Here we go....Bamboo cores ,Zebra wood outer lams, pig cutters limb tips , Ebony riser and cocobola overlay at the grip. Riser with a swoop of cocobola as well.There you have it....if any of you fellas got to much money my birthdays coming up..RC


----------



## Apex Predator (May 21, 2009)

That sounds like a beauty Robert.  The one I made for Eric is close to that, and real purty!  Cocobolo and Zebra go real well together.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 22, 2009)

This morning I trapped the belly, radiused the corners, and sanded all but the glass with 80 grit.

This birds-eye is gonna really pop under finish!


----------



## Stickbow (May 22, 2009)

WOW! She looks beautiful! I can wait!


----------



## Stickbow (May 28, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting the next installment …


----------



## Apex Predator (May 28, 2009)

The finished photos are next!  I got her final sprayed this morning.  I want the finish to set up good before I lace the leather on her.  I will ship her out tomorrow buddy!  I'll post the final, completed photos then.


----------



## Stickbow (May 28, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 29, 2009)

This one turned out really nice folks.  The photos don't catch the beauty of this one.  She finished out at 62@28 and is a really sweet shooter.


----------



## Stickbow (May 29, 2009)

WOW!! What a looker!! Can't wait to get my hands on her!!


----------



## Sharptop (May 29, 2009)

I can't imagine anyone out there making a better d bow than Marty and I've got one.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 29, 2009)

WOW- best looking apex so far- im my opinion !


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 29, 2009)

What does something like that cost??


----------



## Apex Predator (May 29, 2009)

I sent you a Private Msg Wild Turkey.


----------

